# Regal Pippin poses!



## petentialpete (Mar 9, 2015)

It is a rare moment when Pippin will pose for the camera so pleased to have these pics of her yesterday, partuclarly as I need a had & shoulders for her PAT application


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

She continues to be a stunner, great photos. What is PAT?


----------



## Alittlepoo (Apr 29, 2015)

Pippin is so cute with those eyebrows! It is a rare day indeed when I am allowed a pose and I have taken many blurred pictures.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Fab pictures - she has a moody look in picture one, 
picture 2 would be good for her ID card.
PAT - pets as therapy fairlie, or at least that's what I understand it to be??


----------



## petentialpete (Mar 9, 2015)

Pets as therapy is right


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Go Pippin - that second shot is a fab one for her ID!
I saw some cockacavapoo pups on Pets4Homes the other day .... it is nice to dream


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Lovely photos and I hope she is successful in her test.

I often think Molly would _almost_ make a superb PAT dog - the almost bit though means we will not do it


----------



## MHDDOG2016 (Jan 2, 2016)

Lovely girl!


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Adorable as ever! I love the second shot.


----------



## julieann1960 (Feb 29, 2016)

Awwwww love her face bless xx


----------

